# i am a sugar addict



## domenica Sanderson (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello
I’m new to this forum and type 2 on medication for 3 years I have trouble with eating chocalate, sugar basically and can’t find a way to stop I yo yo diet and know it’s bad but have no support feeling s**t.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi domenica, welcome to the forum  A lot of our members find that a couple of squares of good quality, high cocoa content dark chocolate (70%-90% cocoa) help to satisfy the craving, but very low in sugar compared to ordinary chocolate. It can be a bit of an acquired taste, but your tastes do gradually change over time so worth a try.

How were you diagnosed, and what medication are you on?


----------



## Martin9 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi @domenica Sanderson 
Welcome to the forum, you have come to the right place for great support, you know without us telling you,  you can’t tolerate too much sugar or the starches found in rice,wheat products etc..
Eating these over prolonged periods can increase your chances of diabetic complications..so it’s important you try and reduce your intake of sugars.
I would suggest you try and reduce gradually, over a period of weeks,  your sugar intake, try a few recipes from the Food & Carbs section here, apparently some are delicious..
What worked for me is going on a low carb, higher healthier fat diet in which our bodies use the fats for energy, rather than sugars, if you cut out both, your body will scream out for quick sugar (chocolate etc ) so 
Higher protein, higher fat and lower your carbs especially the simple sugars. 
Any way hope you feel better soon and manage to reduce the chocolate..
Btw..testing your own BG levels will help you gain a better understanding of what happens to you in relation to certain foodstuffs..
Regards 
M.


----------



## Flower (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi domenica and welcome 

Could you try having a low calorie hot chocolate drink such as Options or Cadbury Highlights, they're about 4-5g carbs when made with hot water. It might be a way to have something sweet and chocolate tasting without the need for chocolate bars and gradually wean yourself off the need for sugary stuff. Just a thought.


----------



## MissHippo86 (Aug 22, 2018)

Gosh I could have written this, i got diagnosed with type 2 today and feel really overwhelmed 

I’ll miss you chocolate RIP


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 22, 2018)

Welcome dominica. Really good luck with your hard work


----------



## CathyB (Aug 22, 2018)

Welcome Dominica


----------



## domenica Sanderson (Aug 22, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hi domenica, welcome to the forum  A lot of our members find that a couple of squares of good quality, high cocoa content dark chocolate (70%-90% cocoa) help to satisfy the craving, but very low in sugar compared to ordinary chocolate. It can be a bit of an acquired taste, but your tastes do gradually change over time so worth a try.
> 
> How were you diagnosed, and what medication are you on?


Thank you for replying and hello
I was diagnosed in 2015 after a blood test and put on metformin 1000mg a day then when I went for 3month checks my hcb1 was in the 60’s so alogliptin  was added then another 3months Canagliflozin 300mg. I’ve been on these ever since at my annual check up last July I managed to get my hcb1 down to. 42 but I fall of the wagon and this January it’s 52 and my next result  is next week fearing what it will be.


----------



## domenica Sanderson (Aug 22, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hi domenica, welcome to the forum  A lot of our members find that a couple of squares of good quality, high cocoa content dark chocolate (70%-90% cocoa) help to satisfy the craving, but very low in sugar compared to ordinary chocolate. It can be a bit of an acquired taste, but your tastes do gradually change over time so worth a try.
> 
> How were you diagnosed, and what medication are you on?





Martin9 said:


> Hi @domenica Sanderson
> Welcome to the forum, you have come to the right place for great support, you know without us telling you,  you can’t tolerate too much sugar or the starches found in rice,wheat products etc..
> Eating these over prolonged periods can increase your chances of diabetic complications..so it’s important you try and reduce your intake of sugars.
> I would suggest you try and reduce gradually, over a period of weeks,  your sugar intake, try a few recipes from the Food & Carbs section here, apparently some are delicious..
> ...


----------



## domenica Sanderson (Aug 22, 2018)

Martin9 said:


> Hi @domenica Sanderson
> Welcome to the forum, you have come to the right place for great support, you know without us telling you,  you can’t tolerate too much sugar or the starches found in rice,wheat products etc..
> Eating these over prolonged periods can increase your chances of diabetic complications..so it’s important you try and reduce your intake of sugars.
> I would suggest you try and reduce gradually, over a period of weeks,  your sugar intake, try a few recipes from the Food & Carbs section here, apparently some are delicious..
> ...


Hello Martin and thank you for your comment ☺️


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi Domenica, I think we all fall off the wagon at times, even the most experienced so don`t put yourself down just try and learn from it. Some good advice already given, just keep us informed on how you are doing. Take care. BTW. welcome to the forum.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 22, 2018)

I am pleased I am not to keen on chock. Is that my luck or what


----------



## Bahallathegreat (Sep 2, 2018)

MissHippo86 said:


> Gosh I could have written this, i got diagnosed with type 2 today and feel really overwhelmed
> 
> I’ll miss you chocolate RIP


Lol sorry just the RIP chocolate you can still have it as a treat my nurse said that she always says to her patients never give up on something you love but have in moderation and ewww 70% man that’s a tad to strong for me but I do like it


----------



## JMyrtle (Sep 3, 2018)

Try this idea!
Aldi  does an 85% dark chocolate which comes in five mini portions in a pack at just over £1.00.
Break one portion in half , put it in a mug with enough milk to cover and "ping" in the microwave for one minute, whisk to dissolve, top up to two thirds with more milk and then water to the top, add sweaters if you care for them and "ping" for another minute and a half, whisk and enjoy.
Much lower carbs  than prepared chocolate drinks and no chemicals.


----------



## JMyrtle (Sep 4, 2018)

Bloomin' auto correct again! Just read my last posting, I don't think you can get many sweaters in an average half pint mug


----------



## Drummer (Sep 4, 2018)

If you can manage to reduce the sweetness of foods you eat in general then the perception of sweetness alters.
I find that peas, beetroot and carrots are all sweet tasting now.
Recipes need to be carefully tested as I find many are sickly sweet, and that is not a 'treat' but probably something that will end up in the bin.


----------



## Martin9 (Sep 4, 2018)

JMyrtle said:


> Try this idea!
> Aldi  does an 85% dark chocolate which comes in five mini portions in a pack at just over £1.00.
> Break one portion in half , put it in a mug with enough milk to cover and "ping" in the microwave for one minute, whisk to dissolve, top up to two thirds with more milk and then water to the top, add sweaters if you care for them and "ping" for another minute and a half, whisk and enjoy.
> Much lower carbs  than prepared chocolate drinks and no chemicals.


Doubt a sweater or 2 ...will help ..


----------



## JMyrtle (Sep 5, 2018)

Yep blamed that one on the autocorrect and amended the post!
Went into "The wicked city" (not London) on Friday  and flushed with the success of my review the day before we bought a bag of Tesco's doughnuts.
Ate one and really felt sick, never again, goes to show how your tastes change over the year.


----------

